# Garth's S4 restoration



## Garth

Following on from my TT restoration project http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=262876
I have recently bought a 2003 S4 Avant as a cheap car to haul the family and dog around when we're all together.
I've always liked the S4 and had a B8 version briefly. I bought this particular B6 as it was the cheapest in the country that I could find and to be fair, isactually a pretty good car surprisingly. It's nowhere near the state my TT was in when I got that.

So the plan was to simply tidy it up a little and live with it how it was... But we all know how plans go :wink:

Here it was when I saw it on auto trader: 









































It had a decent spec, including rear parking sensors, xenon lights, a manual gearbox, Bose, heated seats and a double din head unit. The condition was pretty good; 97k miles, fsh, just serviced and 4 new (although crap) tyres.
The only real downsides were rusty front wings, a couple of paint scuffs, a hideously loud exhaust and a slightly tatty interior. Nothing I couldn't sort out though


----------



## corradoman

Im gonna get some popcorn  this should be fun. a bit heavier to work on than the old TT ehh Garth 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

This should be good


----------



## Garth

It is a lot heavier than the TT :-D

Well, the first thing to address was the exhaust. Some may have called it 'sporty' although I prefer the term 'chavtastic'. My wife simply called it embarrassing and refused to drive it. I gave the tip a quick wipe, which explained things:








Now I've never been a Milltek fan, but getting this on the ramp explained more:








Yep, non resonated straight through centre section.
So I had 3 options; 1) get a resonated centre from Milltek, 2) get an oem exhaust or 3) get a whole new cat-back system to my spec.
I chose option 3, so off this came:







and it sold the same day! That gave the funds for a custom stainless system from Tony Banks in Leeds. I specified an oem sound and chose the pipes I liked. It sounds gorgeous, same as oem when cruising but slightly deeper on acceleration. Not loud at all and comes with a lifetime guarantee 


















Much better now it sounds like a prestige car again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garth

I'm going to end up bouncing back and forwards with updates as I can't remember the order that I did things so I'm afraid this may be a little unstructured...

One of the first things I noticed when looking around the car once it was home was that the number plate lights were very dull and brown (just like they were on the TT), so I bought a pair of LED units:








These looked great, but oem units are sided and the led ones I bought clearly were both based on one side. Grrr:








This meant I had to modify the housing with a stanley knife and dremel. I also had to enlarge the screw hole as it was far too small. The quality of the stuff you can get on ebay varies massively! These were nicely made units, but I'm not convinced they were the right ones for the B6 due to the fettling I had to do to fit them. Anyway, once on, they fitted nicely and the improvement was huge:








and both done:








Much better 

The car didn't come with any mats, so I bought some custom ones from AutoStyle:
















These fit in with the colour scheme I'm going for, more on that later...


----------



## Garth

The car came with the Symphony2 head unit... which wouldn't accept CDs. Not much use then since I haven't seen a tape in many years! So out this came:








and much research and messing with the 'plug and play' (read that as 'fits but doesn't work') harness I got and these


























and some pin changes:








meant I could fit this:









Now, anyone who's seen a used RNS-E will know that the screens are usually a bit of a scratched mess. Mine was no different, but luckily most scratches are on the ant-glare coating. This can be removed with some flash and a microfibre cloth. I then purchased some anti-glare screen protectors specifically sized to fit the unit. This means the screen now looks brand new again 

While I was at that, I also retrofitted factory bluetooth. This went fine until I realised that I had Bose and NONE of the retrofit guides on t'internet cater for this. The issue is that B6's come with a mic in the headliner for a system called AudioPilot. It measures cabin noise and adjusts the volume to suit. This mic sits in the place the bluetooth mic should go. I had to get round this by moving it out of the way and fitting the bluetooth mic where it was.
A quick bit of messing with the trim meant I could retain the AudioPilot mic as well, just relocated slightly:








This looks a little messy, but once on, you can't see it at all as it's slightly recessed.


----------



## Garth

Since I then had a spare head unit, I noticed that the dolby button looked like a pair of gates. That was handy since I needed somewhere to fit my gate opener...









That goes nicely in the card tray:








but it doesn't look too nice like that...
A quick measure up with some materials:









and starting to take shape:









Added a little black alcantara for neatness:









And back in the car:


----------



## Garth

After giving the engine bay a quick clean, it really bothered me that the battery cover was missing:








So off I went to Audi to get this:








These are only £7 new, but there were a couple of used ones on eBay for £25 :roll:

Much more complete:









Although the car had just had a service, the spark plugs hadn't been changed, so I got a set of oem spark plugs








The problem with having a V8 is having to replace 8 spark plugs!

Replacing them is a bit of a pain as loads of trim has to come off









Old and new (old ones were not oem spec)


----------



## Garth

As usual, there were a few missing screw caps in the boot, so both sides looked like this:








More plastic from Audi later:









Then I had to do something about this horrible sight:









So some new bulbs...









Left this:









It's the little details that make the difference.

Another job, for another day:


----------



## Garth

I've been learning the art of auto trimming recently and have bought an old industrial walking foot sewing machine. I've been retrimming things like seats and steering wheels and making laptop bags from leather to practice over the last year, so I'm ready for bigger projects (I'm actually offering steering wheel retrims as a service now so will post up details separately).

So, to get started on my car, I removed the old gear gaiter:








And made myself a new one to fit my colour scheme:









Then this looked too good compared to the old knob, so I had to trim that too:
From this:








In progress:

















To this:









This also showed that the handbrake handle wasn't as nice as it could be, so that too needed retrimming from this:








In progress:








To this:









I did this slightly different to the standard item as I wanted some stitching to match the gear gaiter.

Obviously this meant the steering wheel was the weak link, so needed something doing. I was going to retrim it (actually I'm doing it anyway in alcantara and selling it), but didn't want to stick with the standard one. My thoughts were to get a mk2 TT type flat bottomed wheel or an RS4 one, but I don't think they suit the B6 interior. So I had one custom made to fit the standard airbag and trimmed to match my work by a guy in Poland:

So from this:









To this:









It probably cost more than getting a used mk2 TT wheel and airbag, but it's exactly what I wanted, so I'm more than happy


----------



## Large Package

Nice work, Garth...following thread with interest


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Didn't take you long to get stuck in


----------



## Garth

It usually doesn't!
I'm only halfway through the updates on what I've done so far and there are loads more plans for it
I hoping once it's all done, it will be like new... Only better


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Garth said:


> It usually doesn't!
> I'm only halfway through the updates on what I've done so far and there are loads more plans for it
> I hoping once it's all done, it will be like new... Only better


I'm sure if your old TT is anything to go by it will be 8)


----------



## Jez xbx

delighted to see another deserving car gets the amazing garth restoration magic!


----------



## higsta

I'm looking forward to killing time at work reading this. 
Cool choice of car too [THUMBS UP SIGN]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X5TUU

Talk about an amazing start...I don't know how you could beat the TT resto though ... Waiting with baited breath to see how it all unfolds 

Out of curiosity when you take your own time into account (as well as machinery and raw materials) is it actually much more cost effective to retrim yourself ?


----------



## Garth

Thanks guys



X5TUU said:


> Out of curiosity when you take your own time into account (as well as machinery and raw materials) is it actually much more cost effective to retrim yourself ?


That's a tough one. If you take my seats as an example, I want them re trimmed. I have 
already spoken to the guy that did my TT seats about them. It is obviously more expensive than me buying the leather and doing them myself, but it you include my time as a cost, it's MUCH cheaper to get Steve to retrim them. 
The thing is though, I don't like paying others to do the jobs, I actually want to do them myself. I pay for others when I can't do something, like the exhaust. I really enjoy leather trimming and would love to do a full retrim. The difference is, a pro could retrim the seats in a couple of days, whereas it would probably take me four times as long to get them to the same standard. This car isn't a toy like the TT was, it's actually needed so I'm not sure if I can take it off the road for two weeks to do the retrim. If I can find a cheap interior as a temporary measure, I may do it but it would have to be very cheap.

I will definitely be re trimming a lot of the interior myself and there'll be an update on that this weekend


----------



## X5TUU

Garth said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity when you take your own time into account (as well as machinery and raw materials) is it actually much more cost effective to retrim yourself ?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a tough one. If you take my seats as an example, I want them re trimmed. I have
> already spoken to the guy that did my TT seats about them. It is obviously more expensive than me buying the leather and doing them myself, but it you include my time as a cost, it's MUCH cheaper to get Steve to retrim them.
> The thing is though, I don't like paying others to do the jobs, I actually want to do them myself. I pay for others when I can't do something, like the exhaust. I really enjoy leather trimming and would love to do a full retrim. The difference is, a pro could retrim the seats in a couple of days, whereas it would probably take me four times as long to get them to the same standard. This car isn't a toy like the TT was, it's actually needed so I'm not sure if I can take it off the road for two weeks to do the retrim. If I can find a cheap interior as a temporary measure, I may do it but it would have to be very cheap.
> 
> I will definitely be re trimming a lot of the interior myself and there'll be an update on that this weekend
Click to expand...

can totally understand the logic of wanting to do it yourself at the sacrifice of time and cost (theoretical) ... Also at least this way you get EXACTLY what you want as even with the best will in the world occasionally things get lost in translation


----------



## mullum

Garth, can I bagsy your first steering wheel retrim? (Cost dependant of course).
Your eye for detail and OCD tendencies fill me with confidence


----------



## Garth

mullum said:


> Garth, can I bagsy your first steering wheel retrim? (Cost dependant of course).
> Your eye for detail and OCD tendencies fill me with confidence


You can actually, I'm doing one tonight. 
Send me a message with details and if I've got everything in, I could do it straight away


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'm after getting my centre console and my dash pod covering with alcantara with red stitching 
Is this something you could do ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## YELLOW_TT

If you can get perforated leather to match the audi leather I wouldn't mine a pair of knee pads and door pulls


----------



## Garth

I could do, but I'm not sure when. Where are you both? I'd have to make templates so I'd need to have the pieces here to do that


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Garth said:


> I could do, but I'm not sure when. Where are you both? I'd have to make templates so I'd need to have the pieces here to do that


I'm in Hartlepool in the north east I have a spare pair of both door pulls and knee pads


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'm in leicestershire 
I'd buy new ones and send them to you

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Garth

I can definitely get the perforated leather, I'll just have to check on price. The trimming wouldn't be a problem so I'll report back


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Garth said:


> I can definitely get the perforated leather, I'll just have to check on price. The trimming wouldn't be a problem so I'll report back


Cheers


----------



## mwad

Interesting thread, will follow this one over the comming weeks.....
The S4 looks good :twisted:


----------



## Garth

Thank you. I'm finding it difficult to get time to update this already...

Yellow, I'm waiting on a sample of perforated leather so once I get that I'll post a photo to see if you're happy with the match.

I've been doing a few more bits and pieces to the car this week. First up was fitting an aux in connection to the head unit. My son likes to watch films on a tablet in the back and we always hooked it up to the speakers in the car in the BMWs. Sadly the S4 is a bit older and didn't have a aux in as standard. Not to worry though as you can buy a collection of parts from Audi to cobble together a retrofit kit. I didn't want to ruin any expensive trim and didn't want anything too obvious so I decided to fit it under the arm rest. I took the bottom of the cubby hole and cut a hole got the aux port:








And fitted this:








I chose the location over an existing hole in the tunnel and fitted the cable:








With the trim back in:








Fitted the cable and attached to an oem connector:








A quick recode of the rns-e via vag-com enabled the aux in and the job was finished


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Cheers. I await your picture


----------



## poghead

Looking good, following with great interest!

Pog


----------



## Garth

One of the side panels in the boot was broken where the luggage cover is supposed to slot in. I started to create the missing piece and shape it out of chemical metal:








I was at the cleaning and painting stage when I found a perfect used panel for £12 on eBay, so abandoned the repair for times sake!









When I removed the old panel, I found a tracker behind it:








Why do I always find trackers in the cars I buy??
There was a small battery drain on the car so I tested it again after I'd removed the tracker and the drain has gone too. Happy days.


----------



## Garth

As with all Audis this age, the door pulls had seen better days. The rubber coating Audi applies doesn't like rings or finger nails, so mine looked like this:








And the switches weren't much better








So a couple new parts:









I think the door panels are a bit plain with everything in black, plus the dull vinyl covered arm rests:








So I decided to retrim in Audi nappa leather








And all added:

















The doors not finished yet though, so more on that later


----------



## Garth

I think my all silver car looks too plain without its badges, so purchased these
















I had to mark out the area on the bootlid by measuring another S4








And fitted the badge








Then the front went from this








To this


----------



## Garth

The new panels are multiplying!


----------



## mullum

Garth said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garth, can I bagsy your first steering wheel retrim? (Cost dependant of course).
> Your eye for detail and OCD tendencies fill me with confidence
> 
> 
> 
> You can actually, I'm doing one tonight.
> Send me a message with details and if I've got everything in, I could do it straight away
Click to expand...

I PMd you immediately after I got your message Garth but not heard back, presume you're busy - but just wanted to say I did pm


----------



## Garth

Sorry mullum, Tapatalk is no longer notifying me about messages. I have replied to you now


----------



## Danny1

The work done so far looks excellent!


----------



## Garth

Thank you.

So the bank holiday weekend was a great opportunity to get some work done on the S4.
When I bought it, it had tell tale signs of recent paintwork on both front wings and sure enough after only a few weeks rust was appearing:








Obviously this was repaired in the past by total Cowboys as removing the arch liner did this:








Just as I expected, which is why I'd already bought two new wings. I had these sprayed around the edges and under sealed in advance, so they were ready for fitting.
Strip down of the car is a pain due to the amount of trim that needs removing, but once done, the car looked like this:








I took the opportunity to clean 12 years worth of crud off the liners:









This has obviously been to the main dealer at some point as this is their calling card:








A random electrical plug disconnected and left dangling.

I had my apprentice help me to reassemble everything 








And finished, ready for paint and blending to the rest of the car:


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi garth

Nice job your doing there.
Credit to you mate.

It will be one lovely S4 when you have finished

Nice one mate 

Philb


----------



## audakias

I wish I had your knowledge!!

Terrific job there!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Any news on the leather for my knee pads and door pulls ?


----------



## mullum

Dunno what's happened Andy but he hasn't replied to my messages for weeks :-(


----------



## Garth

Hi guys, sorry for the ridiculous delay in replying. I had some bad family news... the kind that makes you think "what's the point of messing with cars anyway". It's not the kind of thing I post about on a public forum. I'm moving on though and have been doing a few little jobs on the S4, just not documenting things like I used to.

Mullum, I've replied to your PM now... a little late  
Andy, I'm afraid I haven't managed to get very far on the perforated leather. I have a few samples, but nothing that I would consider a good enough match to the OEM stuff. The leather itself is quite easy to match, it's the dimples that are proving hard. Most places only do a fully perforated with small round, square or diamond holes, whereas the Audi stuff is more of a dimpled effect. I'm going to keep looking though.


----------



## Garth

I got the wings properly sprayed after fitting them and they look great, sorry though I've realised I haven't got a photo! I will get some once the car is clean.
Now that the front end was looking fresh and clean, the wipers were really letting things down. I bought some new wiper blades but the supplier sent me the B7 fitment ones (they said the Bosch Areo ones I ordered would fit both but they didn't). So my plan of simply spraying my arms black turned in to buying some used B7 arms and then spraying those.

Before:









New arms:









Sprayed and ready for fitting:









It was dark when I finally fitted them though, so no photo just yet!

I wanted to stop advertising the company that I bought the car off and also clean up the rear end a little, so new plates and surrounds were fitted.

Before:









After:









I forgot to takes photos of the front, but I went for a grey border on the plate, but no surround (I have a spare surround if anyone wants it)


----------



## Garth

I decided to add the B7 'V8' badges as I thought the sides looked a little plain:









I also thought the long roof was a little plain, so I got a used sharkfin to fit.
Before:









Sprayed and being fitted:









All done:








I like it 

I had a broken catch on the armrest lid, so I bought a cheap lid from ebay. It turned out to be pretty good actually, although the 'leather' was in fact really crap vinyl. This wasn't a problem though :wink: 
Comparison between OEM nappa and cheap vinyal ones:

















So I made a new cover from Audi black nappa leather with some stitching to match my other stuff:









Fitted it:









And put in the car:









More trimming and stuff to follow


----------



## Garth

I decided my brakes needed a tidy up, so the obligatory painting of the calumets was needed.
I didn't want to do them red as they're not fancy Brembos this time. OEM is black, but they just blend in with the darkness, so I decided on Silver (again).
Before:









And after:








I thought doing the anti rattle spring black would make a nice contrast with the silver caliper. This worked but I didn't think it was quite enough. So then, one of the popular changes with B6 S4 owners is the B7 caliper clips. These are the only difference between B6 and B7 calipers, but they make a huge difference.
Comparison:









A quick check of Audi prices nearly knocked me over... Around £60 EACH!
Feck that, I'll make my own!
So a couple of £2 pieces of stainless steel and a template I made:









Cut out and cleaned up with an angle grinder:









Sprayed, with the original clips and my adhesive of choice:









That gave me this:









Now I didn't want the OEM grey clip with white logo, so I got some silver ones made to match my calipers. Once I fitted them, I had these:








Lovely 

And on the car to finish:









Very pleased with these.
How it looks behind my (filthy and scabby) wheels:








I need to replace these wheels asap!


----------



## mullum

No problem garth, cheers for the reply and sorry for your bad news. Family first n all that.
Enjoyed the update, lots of lovely work there as usual


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A sorry to hear of your family worries hope it's all getting back to normal for you all mate 
Nice work on the S4 as ever if you do have any luck with the leather just drop me a PM


----------



## Garth

Thanks fellas 

Well, its been a while since I posted anything. I've recently had surgery on my foot, so have been out of action for three weeks (still going to be another three before I can drive again).

I needed to sort out the back brakes to match the front. The pads were looking very low, so I decided I may as well do new discs too. So, brand new discs, masked up:








And sprayed:








Because the brakes looked like this:








So I took everything down to bare metal, masked up and painted:









The old pads were dead and literally fell apart:








I prefer textar pads to pagid as they come with all the fittings and bolts:









Everything painted, regreased and fitted:








It makes a huge difference to the look of a car, especially if you have big, open wheels.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garth

I decided it was time to change the fuel filter, so out with the old:








And in with the new genuine Audi part:








I marked date and mileage for the next owner ;-)

This was the state of the petrol I drained from it:








Not exactly clean!

Next job was the alarm siren, which didn't work and was throwing a short circuit fault in vcds. Its a common problem on Audi's where the cheap batteries leak and corrode the connection and circuit board.
I cut mine open:








To find this mess:

















You can't buy the batteries any more as they are no longer made to this spec (as they were very poor quality), so I bought some higher capacity batteries instead:








A little but of modification to the housing:








And then the new batteries installed:








I cleaned up the board, fitted everything back together, sealed it up and put back in the car... Job done 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garth

I still think the side view is a little plain, so taking inspiration from all the S line, DTM and RS4 B7 models, I wanted a little badge on the door trim. I found these nice raised quattro badges and fitted them:









So with the alarm now working and the brakes looking nice, I thought they needed showing off. The original wheels were all scabby and were fitted with really crap Chinese tyres (Triangle TR968), so needed replacing.

I got some of these:








And these:








And got them fitted.

I decided to replace the cheap centre caps with genuine OEM ones and got some OEM bolt covers to finish it off. I also put my little 'S' valve caps in too.








Shows off the brakes nicely.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garth

The S4 front end is a little plain, especially the bumper and there aren't many options for it. I turned to the tried and tested Cupra R front splitter to improve it.
Before:








During:
















And after:








Ignore the loose front plate, I fixed that afterwards.

I even managed to get my wife to drive it for the first time in about a month (it hasn't moved in ages).

















I've done as few other bits and bobs too, so I'll update once I upload the photos...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Looking fantastic 8) did you ever find out about the perforated leather ?


----------



## Garth

To be honest, I've all but given up. After the fourth sample arriving and looking nowhere near good enough, I can't find a decent match. I've found exact matches for the oem nappa leather, but the perforations that I can get are just not close enough.
You tell me what you think. Ignore the colours but these are the perforation styles:








I wouldn't be happy matching one of those up to some oem and expect a happy customer.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The black one is the closest but not sure how close


----------



## Garth

I've never really thought my car felt as fast as it should, so I went investigating...

I discovered that my dual stage intake wasn't operating as the flap was stuck open. This means that I have been losing a lot of low end torque. This is a common problem on the Audi 4.2 V8 on the S4, A6/S6 and A8/S8. The system changes the length of the intake at 5k rpm to allow more top end bhp. If it's stuck open, you lose a lot of torque below 5k rpm, especially at 4k and under. If it's stuck closed, you lose bhp above 5k rpm.

Mine was stuck open, so I have been down on torque where I use it most (I don't race around on public roads, so rarely go above 5k rpm). 
Here is a video a took of what it was like before. 




The solenoid was clearly operating as it should, but the valve was not moving. So it's the flap at fault. I stripped it down, which was very difficult given that the shaft is plastic and you DO NOT want to snap it.A new intake (they don't sell individual parts) costs a fortune.
There is very limited access at the front end on these cars, so I had to make a tool to get the bolts out:








And then, I needed to make up a puller, since there was no space for anything else:








In this case, it's a large pair of pliers with a small flat pry bar against the end of the shaft. This worked nicely 

This is the offending part:








The end of the plastic shaft sits inside this and with the housing being aluminum, it corrodes and expands, which then squeezes the shaft tight. You can see the slight scoring on the shaft here:









Now, my parts were actually in very good condition, with almost no corrosion. This means that it simply has expanded the tiniest amount and because it's dry, it seized.
SO, after using a polishing wheel on the dremel on the inside of the housing, I applied a little bit of silicon grease









I lubed the seals with a dab of clean engine oil and reassembled everything.
A quick test reveals everything is now working perfectly


----------



## MrQaud

What a really great thread this is! Good job Garth 8)


----------



## Garth

Thanks pal 

I've done a couple of bits in the car since I last posted.
I started by buying a complete set of LEDs for the interior:








But these turned out to be poor quality and weren't compatible with a can-bus system, so they were returned :-(

I decided to colour code the door blades to bring the car a little more up to date. Once they were removed, it was filthy underneath. I cleaned the doors up to find every single setting lug was badly rusted.








One door clean, one dirty

I sanded each lug until free of rust then treated with kurust and painted them. There are no shots of this as it was dark when I did it, hence the hugely messy painting:








These were done with a little touch up brush so cosmetically they're a mess, but they'll be protected from more rust and won't be seen again, so it's ok :-D

And all back together:








Much better.

The next job was to replace the pathetic twin water pistol windscreen washers. Even the B7 never got an improvement, but thankfully the Passat got nice fan jet washers that can be fitted with some little adapters from Audi:








These are the heated jets, which are very pricey compared to the non-heated version, but since I had the wiring I wanted to keep the heating.
The little adapter clips in place to fill the gap left by the newer, slimmer jets:








Then the new jets just fit as per the originals:








These work MUCH better than the originals!

Now my plan was to sell my original, genuine carbon fibre interior trims as a) they cost a fortune second hand and b) I think carbon fibre looks a little tacky and dated.
I couldn't wait any longer as I hated the trim, so just decided to crack on and wrap it all in 3M brushed titanium vinyl (1080 series).

So I went from this:








To this:









Then I moved on to the other pieces, starting with the front ash tray. The rubberised black part was scratched and peeling so I removed it all, sanded it with 2500 grit and refitted it to the wrapped part. I didn't want to wrap with those parts in situ as I've seen others do it and it always looks poor when either trimmed over or cut round.
























And completed it all in the same way


































I'm much happier with this now.


----------



## Garth

I also re trimmed my original S4 steering wheel with some genuine black alcantara and White Napa leather that I had spare. Not really sure what I'm going to do with it though as I don't need it.

















I've almost finished turning a spare room that was used for storage into my hobby room so that I can crack on with more trimming projects 
This is one of the reasons for slow progress on the car. I had to take this room back to bare brick, board it, fit a new cupboard, plaster it, fit new electrics, new skirting, etc. takes ages on your own.


















Got somewhere to keep spare wheels now too


----------



## bristolmatt

Great project - although you must be very brave!

Hope you don't ever have to tackle the timing chain tensioners, as I've heard it's a mammoth (front end off) job...


----------



## Confused212

bristolmatt said:


> Great project - although you must be very brave!
> 
> Hope you don't ever have to tackle the timing chain tensioners, as I've heard it's a mammoth (front end off) job...


Don't fancy working on that engine much :-|


----------



## Garth

This is now for sale to raise money for my son's therapy.
£6,500 with the RS6 wheels, £6,000 with the OEM alloys.

And my BMW is also for sale too.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... 1/usedcars

Sad times :-(

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Garth

Sold tonight without the RS6 wheels. If you're interested in the wheels, let me know ;-)

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Garth

As it was when sold :

















http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Somebody got a cracking car there


----------

